# Canada Green Card Program (hoax???)



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello to all,

With the serious search I've been doing lately for my Canada immigration possibilities, I came into this site. But, questions its authenticity. Kindly take a look and give me (and other members) insights. 

Canada Green Card Lottery

Thank you very much.


BR,
Miraculousmedal :ranger:


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hard to say what they're up to, but I'd stick to the official Canadian immigration site Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada if I were you.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I would suggest that everyone have absolutely *nothing* to do with this website.


----------

